# General > Sport >  Mey Highland Games Secures Major Sponsorship Deal With Nuclear Decommissioning Author

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Mey Highland Games Secures Major Sponsorship Deal With Nuclear Decommissioning Authority*

[IMG][/IMG]
The Mey Highland Games has agreed received a major sponsorship package totalling £15k with from the Nuclear Decommissioning Authority (NDA), the executive non-departmental public body responsible for the safe clean-up of the UK's earliest nuclear sites.  NDA is a major contributor to the economy of Caithness, which is home to Dounreay, and Mey Highland Games is the latest local organisation to benefit from NDA support.   [Read Full Article]

----------

